# Notebook: Bauteile / Kabel etc.



## Sinac (24. Juli 2004)

Hi @all!

Weiß jemand wo ich so Flachbandkabel, Stecker und Buchsen wie sie in 
Notebooks z.B. zur Tastatur oder zum Display verbaut werden bekomme?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

